# pike island dam



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

hi everyone, how is the fishing at the pier? are the walleyes and suageyes in yet? thanks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

From my experience, and this is from fishing the New Cumberland L & D, it usually turns on the first of Nov. Now there has been times it's been sooner. But I'll bet ya this, without water/rain, it's gonna take awhile! Know anybody that does a good rain dance? Kinda like Big Daddy's ice dance.... C'mon rain and come on ice!!


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

i usually fish this dam and hvent been im waiting like snake said about a couple more weeks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We were getting a few nice Saugers at Greenup last week on live Skipjacks while fishing for Wipers. Not much flow here either. C'mon rain!!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Not to beat a dead horse, but we need rain, I went down last weekend and didn't catch anything. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Many of you might already have these, but I'll post them again anyhow. It's the daily flow rates for the river. Usually in the fall/winter the best rate is between 13 and 18 with 15 being prime, right now it's like 2!!The other chart is for real time for the height.
http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/pitrpti.txt
http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/ri...&data[]=hydrograph&submit=Make+my+River+Page!
I look at these two daily (out of habit or wishful thinking, I'm not sure which?)along with a few others, the resevoir reports, lake erie winds and waves, etc..
C'mon rain and a good bit of it. It'll take alot to get it where we need it.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

i've been waiting to go myself, but they have a barge or two tied by it..anyone know anything about that..


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

how much forthur up riveris greenup from aberden?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

A barge tied to Pike Island?


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

thanks everyone, whenever they are heating up give me heads up?


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry for delay, yea,,will be there in the morning though..hopefully before 6


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

how's the fishing there at the dam on the pier?


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I still havent been down their yet


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

the barges are tied to the wv side shouldn't effect ohio side


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

down there sunday seen i sauger caught thats [email protected] not time yet hi jk1950


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all. Haven't been on in about a month due to computer issues, I'm at the library now!! Anyhow, I heard about the barges and decided to call the guys at the lock and dam, New Cumberland that is. They tell me it's for "core drilling". I wonder if they meant "Corps" as in Corps of Engineers? Anyway, that was almost 2 weeks ago and they are not there on the weekends. Also, I saw that the flow rate has doubled in that time, up to 7.5. I've heard from some friends down that way that some eyes and sauger have been caught. Will be giving it a shot on Saturday. On a side note, I noticed Husky Hooker chiming in, good to hear from ya my friend. Hope to have the computer going soon and will be back daily.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

was there saturday before last, did ok. 7 released, 4 got off in the water and 4-6 hit short, had 2 tails bit off. sunday 16th probably would have been good with everything from the rain saturday.. barges were gone as was the core drilling machine. was thinking of clendenning this weekend around the bridges. guess they are droping the water and is a current going under the bridges with good numbers and sizes being caught according to a fellow employee. " note above fish were all sauger/saugeye" early a.m. 6 or 7ish might be the best time. got there around 9 and they were slowing down...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks....that might be handy to know come Saturday. Was planning on an early and cold start, now I know that's a plan!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

With the water level the way it is they are literally standing under the pier fishing rather than on it.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

whats up snake? just got this fired up again so i should be on once in a while. hes right about standing under the pier.thats way low down there.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

looks like it might be a wet week. That should help out some,

Jake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully Pike is doing better than New Cumberland.(see new thread) Hit there 3 times in 5 days with poor results. 
To Husky....well, other than some rough financial times (like many others) things are OK. I'm still getting out to fish, so I s'pose it could be worse. Waiting on this ice!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was thinking that now that the river had reached it's peak on Sat/Sun and was on the way down to what is now a height of 17-18' and a flow rate of 23, that the river might be fishable by Friday. But it looks like they're projecting it to climb back up by Thurs. Usually the weekends go sour for us working folk, so I take a couple Friday vacation days and now they are a "no go" too! It doesn't look like safe ice is in out future, so I s'pose I'll get down there eventually!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone been to either Pike or New Cumberland lately? I'm guessing it's been too *%#@ cold! At least the flow rate and water height are good now! (see links in #6 post of this thread) Well, as soon as it warms up a bit, I'd like to make it. Of course this ice is keeping me busy now! I'm sure the fish are in there thick now and will stay close by until March-April!!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

fished pike sunday from 10 am till around noon...notta thing....not anyone either..be good/good fish'n.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

three weeks later since last reply good news water is up and flowing which will get them moving look for next week to be some good fishing on the mighty o


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Went to P.I. yesterday, water is way up over the pier, with logs, sticks and assorted garbage everywhere hopefully next week things will calm down and clear out.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just use the links I posted in post #6 of this thread, it'll give ya an idea of the whole picture. I'm hoping the water is down by this time next week, it should be on by then! When the flow rate comes down under 20, it is good at New Cumberland, I don't know what's good at Pike. I'm thinking that last yr, someone said the mid 20's, but I'm not sure. Maybe someone can remind those of us *not *in the know?!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

id say from march 1st till the last week of march a flow rate of 20 is perfect for the big female walleyes and saugers to come in. once they drop off the eggs and the males come in usualy the last week of march it doesn't matter how high or low it is. when its really low and clear though the bite doesnt start untill dusk.

i go a couple times in early march to try for the big female eyes' but i dont put the pressure on till the males come in, then its freezer fillin' time !


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering how it all works, with the females coming in around the 1st of march and dropping the eggs and the males arriving around the end of the month, seems like they would be washed down stream. Or do the females arrive first and as soon as the males come in is when they drop the eggs so the males can fertilize. Just a thought.....


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fish the creek mouths now.they park there to get out of raging river.i hit a creek mouth yesterday and today and tore em up landed a 7 pounder along with 50 walleye and sauger the majority being walleye.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe they are all in the general area around the spawning time. The males "bump" the females in the gut to drop the eggs, and than the males proceed to "fertilize" them. The males hang around the shallow areas and as evening approaches, the females move in from the deeper water to begin the mating game. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but that's how the process goes. Not trying to be a smart*$$ here, but I think they both come into the general area around the same time,,,


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes, they don't simply deposit the eggs and leave, waiting for the males. They are both present when the mating occurs.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

kind of like a walleye orgy. the female will have afew males bumping her to release eggs then the eggs fall and filter through a cloud of jizz whizz where they are fert.they settle in shallow rocks gravel where they hatch on their own.they have more babies than the woman from calif.and us tax payers don,t have to flip the bill.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Mr. Moony said:


> kind of like a walleye orgy. the female will have afew males bumping her to release eggs then the eggs fall and filter through a cloud of jizz whizz where they are fert.they settle in shallow rocks gravel where they hatch on their own.they have more babies than the woman from calif.and us tax payers don,t have to flip the bill.


Hahahaha. Love the description. OK, I'm immature.

Ahh skeet skeet skeet..


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea talk about skeet skeet skeet! haha


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

She's up and flowing...... Maybe this will bring em in!!!


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Hahahaha. Love the description. OK, I'm immature.
> 
> Ahh skeet skeet skeet..


LMAO!!!! Seriously. Nice!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The water flow and height looks good right about now.....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

you guys talking pike???


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Pike Island should be about 16.5' by tomorrow morning.

Jake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Me? I *always* talk and refer to New Cumberland....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

had dialisis today so i couldn t go. the kids down there now. its 8pm.he called at 6 and said they weren t doing much.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

got 15 eyes. 1 nice crappie lost 2,just finished cleaning them YUMMY!!!3 of us, can you keep 3 guys limit in a hoding basket? we had a argument down there with a couple guys.warden was down last time and couted them in our cooler and said nothing. had 21 in there 3 guys.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

yes, if all three of you are together when stopped...if only two...tsk tsk, i'd hate it for ya


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

last week my friend got a ticket.he and a friend had 11 on a stringer they were sharing,standing in he water,we had the cooler and they counted 21 of them 3 of us and it was ok??????????another thing. if you look at the laws they give when yoiu get your lisence they don t mention walleye at all on the w virgina and ohio border line fishing ,just the sauger and saugeye limits in the 0hio river section.good case for going to court,no ??????


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

water is almost to pier and the fish are biting good.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

had a great day down at pike. 1 walleye 4lbs..3 other walleye...2 to 21/2 lbs lots of sauger. 3 super nice crappie,1 white bass,a nice smallie and a good tan.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

It was a zoo out there yesterday. Hit as few different spots along with the dam, people everywhere! Landed a number of sauger and walleye, a few white bass, a 3lb hybrid, and a drum around 10lbs on a 3" grub. Caught fish on a variety of baits: grubs, swim baits, in-lines, and small cranks. Was good to get out on a nice day, wish it would of been a weekday though. 

Jake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Husky, 
I don't have my laws handy (I'm at the library) but I believe it does say something about referring to WV laws and regs. Of course that is 2 walleye a day and they must be 18". Also they will tell you "ignorance of the law" is no excuse. I've told countless people this 2 at 18" deal, and most ignore me, so I figure one day they will pay!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

when you are fishing in W.V on the river it is your responsibility to know the laws.

I saw it countless times this year, guys with 15'' walleye on their stringer, like snake said you try to tell them but they don't want to hear it. These people are slobs and one day they will pay.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i hear ya,thats why i always ask when i have a question.i was told when you have a stringer on your self its your limit . nobody elses,and in cooler or a basket its all my mine and whoever else is fishing with me.by the way i always am on the ohio side with a wheelchair.makes it esier at pike.hope you all good fishin this year ,i ve got it bad this year. been out 8 times


----------



## basshateme13 (Mar 7, 2006)

When you guys fish pike island dam, what side of the river are you guys fishing? Is it the ohio side or the wv side??


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i said the ohio side.read my post. you cant fish the vw side at pike.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

You can fish the WV side of Pike Island but you will be below the locks and the walk in is pretty difficult. There is a fairly steep hill you need to navigate to get to the bank. I fished over there a few times and have had mixed results.

Jake


----------



## basshateme13 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the posts! Im thinkin about headin there this thursday night. I have never been there before, can any1 give me some pointers or let me know how the water looks there. If its nasty there i might just go to the belleville lock.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

rt 22 to 7 south. get off at yorkville, go right all the way threw town,go right and 1/2 mile your there,


----------



## basshateme13 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot husky hooker! Do you know if they are still biting there? I will be coming from WVU and it is quite a drive. 

Thanks again man, i appreciate it!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If your coming from WVU you will take 79 to 70 west. When you come out of the tunnels in wheeling take the wheeling island exit. Go through the island and get on rt 7 north. You can get off at the yorkville exit and go through town or you can get off an exit earlier at the picoma rd exit. If you take picoma exit cross the railroad tracks and take a left, drive about 2 miles and your at the dam.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

there still hitting, my son is going in the morning


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

hey there guys just wondering if the fish will still be active when the water raises around 18-20'? thinking about heading there sunday when the water raises back up. also, is the baitshop off the yorkville exit still open??


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

No baitshop yet,im not really surprised since vic ,my buddie passed.water is going down as far as yesterday goes.it was slow going with a few crappies caught at pike.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

fished 5-7 this morning..1 sauger..not much action except at the south end, couple guys fishing with bobbers were catching a variety it looked like...still could have been better...be good/good fish'n


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

hi there husky hooker, thanks for the info. how deep did those crappie hit at and on what?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

send me a p m so everybody don t see it. its good to pass on advice to members but not to people who come to get our info. i ll be down there on friday.


----------

